# Tying up to the rigs.



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Wanted to check and see if you are still able to tie up to some of the deep water rigs like beer can and ram powell. Thanks


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Hall Pass said:


> Wanted to check and see if you are still able to tie up to some of the deep water rigs like beer can and ram powell. Thanks


You CANNOT tie up to floating rigs like Beer Can and Ram Powell. It has never been allowed.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Hall Pass said:


> Wanted to check and see if you are still able to tie up to some of the deep water rigs like beer can and ram powell. Thanks


Best thing to do is just hire me and I will hold postion and jigging rod.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just hold position. Moving around a bit is a good thing


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

If you need someone to hold your boat in position, I am the best at it. If you don't believe me, just ask me!!


----------

